

How should a non-technical founder vet a developer quickly? - nshnow

So I&#x27;ve been having some issues with this one.  Some searching and advice I received said to start with a small project and see if they can do the job.  Unfortunately, I&#x27;ve already tried this and it takes too much time in the event they don&#x27;t pan out and I work in a cyclical business that runs on an annual time frame.  I&#x27;ve also tried getting referrals through friends but my friends are not qualified to vet those they refer since these are mostly just people they know.  Are there any efficient and accurate ways to vet a developer outside of hiring a tech guy to do this for me?  As a follow on question, is there a way to vet the legitimacy of the quote and price tag I get for the work?  Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks.
======
andrewstuart
You can't.

If you are non-technical you really have almost no tools to make an effective
decision.

Best advice is to get people on for short periods of time on trial and fire em
quick if they aren't showing you good work.

------
yousifa
1\. See his prior work (and get ask him for references if possible) 2\. Post
the job on elance/odesk and see what kind of bids you get by developers in
similar income areas as yourself.

